# Simplicity Legacy - 20 hp Kohler trouble



## Alan Lloyd

After having had and fixed several Craftsman GT 5000 I have now acquired a more serious tractor that I will be keeping for myself.

I purchased a 2000 Simplicity Legacy with the Kohler 20 hp Command engine used. Although it is in somewhat rough cosmetic shape it seems mechanically sound.

My issue is with the carb and governor linkage. When first used it the throttle handle kept moving back and it would not stay above 2600 RPM. I know that these are supposed to run higher than that, but I need to know what the WOT setting should be without load. I found documentation talking about 3300 to 3500 dependent on the color of spring. However my spring has no color.

I found that the bolt holding the stack of linkage arms was loose and when I tightened it, the throttle handle was no longer moved back by the governor spring. However if I make it too tight, the throttle is tough to move and the choke lever will move the throttle. 

I would like some ideas on how tight this bolt should be and what the proper RPM is when you have it at WOT without any attachment engaged.

Thank you for a great forum. I have been lurking around for a few years, but this is my first post.

I can see the difference on these real machines and I was fortunate to pick up the loader, deck, 3 PH and 47" snowblower with the unit. Can't wait to test it all out.


----------



## Alan Lloyd

*Update*

I forgot to mention that the Craftsman with the 25 hp Kohler all have a detent on the throttle to hold it at WOT. There does not appear to be a detent on the Legacy throttle handle. 

The plastic portion itself is also missing on the throttle handle and maybe that is working as a friction to prevent it from moving further.

Any help and input on what your RPM is at full throttle is appreciated.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

I will try to remember to ask my boss, I just sold a 2wd legacy with the 2stage blower and deck. The throttle seems to be at 2600 but let me check around. k.


----------

